# Battery life in Suunto Core



## chgo

Hello,

I bought in february a Sunnto Core ref 746.. that worked perfectly until yesterday, where I had to change the battery.

I can imagine that the watch stood in the store during last winter, and that playing with the watch  is battery consuming but fear that a so short battery life can hide a problem.

What is please your personal experience? 

Thanks!


----------



## Jeff_C

I have had mine since October 07... used it regularly and I am still on the same battery.


----------



## paduncan

chgo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought in february a Sunnto Core ref 746.. that worked perfectly until yesterday, where I had to change the battery.
> 
> I can imagine that the watch stood in the store during last winter, and that playing with the watch  is battery consuming but fear that a so short battery life can hide a problem.
> 
> What is please your personal experience?
> 
> Thanks!


Both Jeff_C and I have the older software, Y / B models and both of us have had no issues with batteries, etc. Still on the same battery with mine.


----------



## jesphoto

I received a Core light black for Christmas. By late February I had gone through 3 batteries. I've heard of a few other Cores that seem to eat batteries, but the problem doesn't seem to be wide spread. (Still waiting on my replacement model from Suunto... see my other post re customer service experience).


----------



## chgo

Thanks everybody for the replies!

Hope I haven't bought a battery intensive model.
I noticed that with the new battery the lisibility of the watch has improved to a level it wasn't at when I bought it. 

This seems to confirm that the watch stood some time in the store before it catched my eyes.


----------



## SonnyD

I've had mine since February, and I use the heck out
of it from the snooze alarm, and Compass and all. I'm
still on the original battery.
Regards Sonny


----------



## marinemaster

Got mine when it came out about 7 or so months ago. I just replaced the battery. I also noticed that the contrast is better than it was on the original battery. So I am hoping that this new battery, a Renatta will last about 12 months.


----------



## marinemaster

Come to think of it , it would be cool to be able to flash your own firmware on the Core like you can on a router  like upgrade the firmware to version 1.0.3 from 1.0.1 

Maybe this would fix the early battery drain issue.

Suunto calls them Wristop Computers so this should be possible.....and they should not charge for it as they said they will in their email reply.....


----------



## Bob3900

I've had my Core since Aug 09 and I'm on the third battery, (second battery w/in 3 months). I have rare occasion to use the compass so I'm not sure why the batteries are running dead so quickly. Thoughts?


----------



## Nono01

hmm...what is your serial?


----------



## Bob3900

9 series, not 8.


----------



## Nono01

well, that is strange

I would contact suunto service center. Now way you bought 3 bad batteries


----------



## SHANE 1000

I've had to return 2 cores so far as the battery drained like water from a faucet, but they replaced the whole watch with NEW!! ones, I believe there was something faulty in the modules used.

All my other older models have not missed a beat in a few years now .


----------



## pancake

I've a steel/steel cor series 7 and use it all the time. It's now using the 3 battery. When it was in Finland to fix a strap problem, they upgraded it to 1.1.0. Don't know if it improves batt. life.


----------



## Alarien26

The Suunto rep in my area is a friend of mine, and I also happen to own a battery-hungry Core (light green), so I passed the question on to him. 
The first generation of Cores had major problems with power drain caused by some sort of faulty chip (don't know the specifics of it), but if yours isn't an early one thats a non-issue anyways.
The biggest power drain on the Core is the compass (which is actually a pretty huge drain apparently), so if you use that feature alot the sort of battery use you describe isn't totally unexpected. 
The alti\baro feature is then (obviously) the second biggest drain, especially if you have it set to auto select between the two.
If you just use it as a watch and it still drains a huge amount of battery power, it would be worth calling your dealer or Suunto directly and see if there's warranty coverage
Hope this helps


----------



## devildog2067

I bought a used Core with a nearly dead battery, and I was pleased to find that I could buy replacement batteries for $2.99 plus free shipping for 5 of them from Amazon.

Even if my Core eats batteries and I need to replace them every 6 months, that's not really a big deal @ $6 for 5 years.


----------



## GaryReger

chgo said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought in february a Sunnto Core ref 746.. that worked perfectly until yesterday, where I had to change the battery.
> 
> I can imagine that the watch stood in the store during last winter, and that playing with the watch  is battery consuming but fear that a so short battery life can hide a problem.
> 
> What is please your personal experience?
> 
> Thanks!


 ----------------------------

Approximately my experience with first battery. Hope seconfd one lasts longer


----------

